# The itch



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Who has the itch to get ready for season I have been no stop prepping for since last season. It seems like the work never ends as soon as traps are ready I find something else I need to do.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

I hear ya! With convention less than a month away I am getting ready for the upcoming season.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

This is on one of my trapping properties and it's an itch I don't want nor do I want to see in my territory! The itching question is, how many more are infected.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Just painted my new conibears and new DPs the other day. I've sorted out my existing supplies and made a list of supplies I need. Gonna be spending a little money in Evart this year.

I should start scouting, but I don't want to deal with the ticks yet.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Ticks arnt that bad ive been in the woods everyday for the last two weeks


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Got the traps I need to dip out last week and pressure washed them. I’ll dip them this weekend I think. 
Last season I hit some rocks with the boat and it was leaking pretty good so I patched that tonight. I am trying some locktite marine epoxy, if it don’t work I’ll have to start looking for a new trapping boat. 
Last weekend I finished the water line to the shop. Haven’t done any more than a hydrant in the shop but it’s progress. 

Fish bait was caught this spring and is in the freezer. Speaking of freezers the new one for the shop is sitting in the garage and needs moved into place next to the refrigerator 

Catching fur is only half the fun. Putting it up is equally enjoyable for me and the better accommodations I have to do it in I just enjoy it that much more. 

Next project for the shop is a better drying rack for wet ****. I got by last season but my system could use some improvement. I need to be able to hang them easier and more of them.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Fool'em jb weld for aluminium works I have a buddy who fixed his duck boat with it and it doesnt leak a drop


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


>


You can tell if you have used enough preheat by rubbing the area adjacent to the repair area with a splinter of pine. If you leave a streak of scorched wood, you're aluminum is preheated enough.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Goldspar. Not sure on spelling. It's an epoxy that I learned about while in Alaska and it is the most amazing thing at ceiling boats I've ever seen you can seal it on the river with water coming through and it will hold water tight. We knocked a softball-sized hole in the hull of my buddies jet boat and patched it with water boiling up through it and continued on our way


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> Goldspar. Not sure on spelling. It's an epoxy that I learned about while in Alaska and it is the most amazing thing at ceiling boats I've ever seen you can seal it on the river with water coming through and it will hold water tight. We knocked a softball-sized hole in the hull of my buddies jet boat and patched it with water boiling up through it and continued on our way


Goldspar is a varnish, haven't seen anything that would fill holes.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Duct tape! Never go to Canada without at least a full roll.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Duct tape! Never go to Canada without at least a full roll.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

We used to use bondo on old boats to fix rivits and leaky joints. I still have a boat that I fixed in the late 80's with bondo and it doesn't leak a drop. 

I have not done any prep work honestly. Other than thinking about what I "might" do this year. Oh wait, I did some recon work yeserday from the comfort of my chair while searching a potential muskrat site. Then I found a great raccoon site, then a new hunting spot, and then an old car, a washing machine left out in the woods, and I quickly forgot what the heck I started doing looking at a satelite photos. Pretty soon I was three states over and looking at crop circles. To say I was on the internet rabbit hole would be an understatement.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


>


AMEN brother!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

wicklundrh said:


> We used to use bondo on old boats to fix rivits and leaky joints. I still have a boat that I fixed in the late 80's with bondo and it doesn't leak a drop.
> 
> I have not done any prep work honestly. Other than thinking about what I "might" do this year. Oh wait, I did some recon work yeserday from the comfort of my chair while searching a potential muskrat site. Then I found a great raccoon site, then a new hunting spot, and then an old car, a washing machine left out in the woods, and I quickly forgot what the heck I started doing looking at a satelite photos. Pretty soon I was three states over and looking at crop circles. To say I was on the internet rabbit hole would be an understatement.


Here's a distraction for ya Wick! 1/2 mile in from the nearest road and up on the creek's high-bank. Even made me pause with distraction when I stumbled onto it.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Seldom said:


> Here's a distraction for ya Wick! 1/2 mile in from the nearest road and up on the creek's high-bank. Even made me pause with distraction when I stumbled onto it.
> View attachment 416927
> View attachment 416929


I thought canoe at first and then I blew the photo up. By the green paint I would assume farm implement. 

With the way I am, I probably would have stared at it half the day. In the end I would have forgotten who I was or how I got there!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Two different makes of car hoods from the 40’s was my guess after standing there with my finger up my arse. Welded together into a boat of sorts. There was even a transom!!!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Brad branda said:


> Ticks arnt that bad ive been in the woods everyday for the last two weeks


The area I go is horrible for ticks. I'd rather go walking out in the woods when it's a bit cooler anyway.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

General Ottsc said:


> The area I go is horrible for ticks. I'd rather go walking out in the woods when it's a bit cooler anyway.


No kidding General! I have not ever found a tick on me here in Midland Co! Heck,I just getting ready to go pick huckleberries too and you guys bring up the tick stuff. One of our kids/grandkids lives in PA outside of Reading and s.o.b. they HAVE ticks. I hate those creepy, blood-sucking bastards!


----------

